# Project"The Green Monster V2"



## Oilfield1

So after selling my baby last year that I rebuilt and regretting it everyday since I decided to build its twin.I found a beat to **** 2012 eps model...it is about as rough as what I started with last time but it will do....Plans are...

Total engine rebuild
Candy Lime plastics
S3 Titan axles 
Muzzy Exhaust
Muzzy Digitune
VFJ Stage 3 Clutch mod
OL31s/29.5 OL2? on MSA Kores
MIMB snorkles
ASR Pro SX Tierods
RDC Lift
RDC Rad Relocate
HL HD Springs
Manual 4wd
Viper Max 3000 winch
Alum Products skids
ODI Grips

Here she is....she is so sad....


----------



## rmax

from seeing the other , cant wait to see how this 1 turns out how many hrs an miles did it take to get this 1 looking like that


----------



## Oilfield1

that's a good question.....didn't even check.....lol


----------



## Oilfield1

Decided to fix all of the suspension/drivetrain components beore dropping it off to the engine builder.....Got the first round of parts in today,still waiting on the RDC lift,HL Springs and QB balljoints from this round,hopefully they will be in soon.....I love getting new parts....

Complete set of S3 Powersports Titan axles front and rear....they look pretty beefy upon inspection,hopefully they will live upto the S3 name.











New set of ASR Pro XS Tierods....got a smoking deal on them from Amazon!









---------- Post added at 05:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

I also got sidetracked and bought one of these in a 12x12 to work on and store the atvs in......I ordered mine with a 9'Rollup door on the front and a entry door on the side.It put a slight dent in my parts budget for the short term but I needed something a little more secure than what im working with right now....lol


----------



## browningbuck225

I saw this one for sale a while back. I think the guy wanted $2,500 for it? I think he said it had a cracked airbox lid and it let water in on top of the motor or something. I almost thought about buying it haha.


----------



## Oilfield1

yep....but I didn't pay 25.....lol

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 PM ----------

Got the plastics stripped off today and found just what I was expectiong to find.....lots of rigging,broken axles,broken ball joints,bent tierods and lots and lots of mud.

























---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

On another note....the parts keep piling up


----------



## jrpro130

Looking good!


----------



## Oilfield1

So...I got side tracked again...Picked up this new 7x16 Wells Cargo trailer this morning to haul the bikes in....oh ya and as for the Brute the pile of parts just keep growing....if my building ever makes it here I will post some progress pics....lol


----------



## hussejn

*Nice*

Beautiful looking trailer Oilfield1. I can't tell whether it's new or used?


----------



## LiftedCamoTony

Looking good keep us posted

Sent from my TBDG1073 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilfield1

hussejn said:


> Beautiful looking trailer Oilfield1. I can't tell whether it's new or used?


Its new....I had to drive it though a storm yesterday on the way home so its dirty right now.


----------



## Polaris425

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Oilfield1

Finally got my new workshop delivered today....now I can get some real progress done!


----------



## crazybear

Very nice


----------



## Oilfield1

Well got the Brute all stripped down and ordered all new plastics for her,built a workbench in my new building and then I found that the frame had took a hit on the Front left side...looks as if someone tried to fix it before but not very well....Looks like ill put in the order for a new frame on Friday.....Awesome!


----------



## Oilfield1

Got the fuel tank ,airbox,front frame and a couple of the guards off today...will try to get the engine out in the next few days then disassemble the rest of it.The new frame should be here this week and the new plastics have started to arrive and should all be here late week.Hopefully ill be able to bring the engine next week and get that done as well.


----------



## adamwedge

Sweet. Rolling along.


----------



## Oilfield1

Looky what arrived today....New Frame and plastics!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice.


----------



## 8earhunter

Would it not have been cheaper to just buy one in good shape? or are you just doing it because you enjoy it?


----------



## Oilfield1

Actually I really enjoy it and I picked up this one pretty cheap,and when im done it will be the way I want it but for about the price of a stock one.This is the second one I have done like this.


----------



## adamwedge

Hail yeah.


----------



## Oilfield1

Got the motor out and starting final disassembly


----------



## Codeman350ss

Is that sand/mud in those intake boots?


----------



## Oilfield1

Codeman350ss said:


> Is that sand/mud in those intake boots?


Unfortunatly......sand


----------



## Codeman350ss

840 BBK next?


----------



## Oilfield1

Codeman350ss said:


> 840 BBK next?


Na I don't think so....just gonna get it rebuilt as close to stock as possible,Im looking for reliability mainly...it has plenty of power for what I do with it already.


----------



## Codeman350ss

Yea I understand that. I put the teryx gears in mine and for the riding and tires I have wish I would have just went with a factory top end. Plenty of pep in its step, but it has a lot of low end grunt now.


----------



## Oilfield1

Finally got to work on her again today.....still in the process of getting it stripped down but im getting close,i would finish tomorrow but we will be insulating the building and adding air conditioning to it!Sure will make things much nicer to work on in there.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd say that's stripped. :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## lilbigtonka

I stripped a honda a time or 2 .... That was fun a brute on the other hand has gotta be a pita......10 million more wires and plugs.....


----------



## Oilfield1

Its not too too bad but thank god I went and bought a new Dewalt 20v 3/8 impact.....made the job much easier


----------



## Oilfield1

So went out to the shop and stripped the bike a few weeks ago.....There are no lights in it so I couldn't work at night and during the day it was so hot in there it was almost unbearable so I decided to fix both of those problems before starting the buildup on the new frame....I am by no means a carpenter but here is my progress from the Saturday......


----------



## JstWantoRide

Looks like a great project and a nice shop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Oilfield1

So after a I worked out a few personal issues and sold the Brute Project I ended up with this today.....Brand New 2015 Brute Force 750 w/eps in white with 28"Terminators.I will be changing this up as well but for now I love it!More pics soon.


----------

